# Wächter Traits (Tank)



## Nagroth (15. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Wächter,

nun spiele ich HDRO noch nicht allzu lang, aber seit dem ich angefangen habe einen Wächter.
Die Rolle in einer Gruppe den Tank zu spielen liegt mir halt.
Nun ist mir leider aufgefallen das es in der HDRO Welt keinen wirklich guten Wächter Guide gibt. Nun das ist verschmerzbar. Aber was mir wirklich etwas in meiner Anfangszeit fehlt ist eine wirklich gute Orientierung welche Traits für einen Wächter das 1a sind.
Ich habe wirklich versucht in diversen Foren was zu finden, aber entweder ich war blind oder es gibt da wirklich nichts.
Vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere helfen mich in dem Dschungel zurecht zu finden.
Also, ein oder mehrere Wächter die die Rolle eines Tanks übernehmen...helft mir.

Gruß,
Naggi


----------



## Nagroth (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Wächter,

also entweder dieses Forum besuchen keine HDRO-Wächter oder aber es hat sich noch keiner hier her verirrt der Informationen hierzu hat.

*der kleine Zwerg atmet durch* Dann werde ich mich selbst dem Studium intensiv unterziehen. Sollte ich am Ende meiner Studien noch leben, werde ich den Nachkommen mein Wissen mitteilen.

Gruß,
Naggi


----------



## Nagroth (24. Januar 2008)

Liebe Wächter,

habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht in letzter Zeit unzählige Quellen bzgl. unserer Tugenden zu sichten. Ich habe nun zwar eine recht genaue Vorstellung der 5 wichtigen Tugendeigenschaften aber noch keine abschließende Meinung zu dem Thema.

Vielleicht erstmal ein Link der verdeutlicht welchen Bonus man mit welcher Eigenschaft erreicht:

Traits

Wie man sieht bieten sich für den tankenden Wächter Tapferkeit, Gerechtigkeit und Loyalität an. Wenn man die in Mittelerde rumlaufenden 50er Wächter betrachtet sieht man, dass die meisten von ihnen ebenfalls diese Traits gewählt haben. Aber was ist mit den 2 übrigen?
Hier finde ich keine Antwort. Weder mit der Übersicht, noch bei Wächterkollegen. Soweit ich das sehe sind die Bonuswerte der anderen Eigenschaften so gering das sie nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruß,
Naggi


----------



## Aurengur (13. März 2008)

Hmmm... sehr interessant...

Einen Wächter zu spielen ist keine Statistik, sondern es ist eine Gefühlssache. 

Klar ist, dass Tapferkeit und Gerechtigkeit equipped werden bei den Tugenden, doch ist das doch nicht alles bei einem Wächter. 

Es stellt sich die Frage welche Rasse du hast, wie dein Gameplay ist, wo du deinen persönlichen Fokus drauf legst, wie du deine Klassenfähigkeiten wählst und wie weit dein Equipstand ist. 

Hier kriegst nur Globale Antworten die dir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Teste einfach herum. Das macht jeder Wächter. Standardlösungen gibt es keine, weil es eben viele Faktoren gibt, die es zu bedenken gilt. Wenn du mal im TS reden willst, dann schreib mir eine PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

